# Carb Free or Low Carb Snacks Please



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi,
There's probably lists for carb free or low carb snacks  on the forum somewhere so please forgive me for asking for ideas for these two things again.
Can anyone give me some ideas for carb free or low carb snacks which I could nibble at whilst watching tv during the evening please.

Tia


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 8, 2014)

Our favourites are cheese or peperami

You could also try scrambled eggs, bacon, frankfurters, sugar free jelly, raw carrot

Don't put sauces on any of this though as they usually contain sugar!

Hope that helps


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 8, 2014)

My favourite nibbles are olives, cheese, pickled chilli, carrot and cream cheese, and tomatoes oh and nuts/nut butters but we all react differently so might be worth some testing . I don't snack at all in the evening though, except for the emergency oat biscuits when I'm lower than I need to be to avoid cracking a hypo overnight.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 9, 2014)

Carrot sticks and something like Hummous or Cauli dip works for me. Or I sometimes make sweet potato crisps in the microwave.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 9, 2014)

I rely on nuts. They do contain some carbs if you have a lot, but I find them satisfying in small handfuls and quite good a squashing my snacking urges.

I also find distraction works well - eg having a cup of tea instead.

Half the time I realise that I am very like one of Mr Pavlov's dogs, and it's just being in the situation where I am used to nibbling that creates the feeling, rather than actually being hungry. If I can keep myself busy or occupied I don't get the same snacking urges


----------



## DeusXM (Oct 9, 2014)

Pistachios are particularly good for that - the effort you have to put in to shelling the things for something to eat means you end up filling up more quickly than you'd expect.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 13, 2014)

When I was a kid. Others used to go & get bags of sweets. Not me. Used to get chopped pork !  By the slice from the same shop as other kids. Chicken legs etc are also good.


----------



## chusband (Nov 20, 2014)

try Low Carb Megastore online they have lots


----------



## heasandford (Nov 20, 2014)

Sadly mine's a warning - no such thing from my point of view! Even things with NO carbs have an effect on my BG - I agree with Mike, try a cup of tea! Having a pump does allow me a mean snack as I can bolus for it. And I have to say that most evenings I plan doses to fit in a square of plain chocolate with a drink in front of the tv! (Some nights work better than others!)


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 20, 2014)

Have you tried a stick of celery !  Takes more energy to eat it !


----------



## Bloden (Nov 26, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> Have you tried a stick of celery !  Takes more energy to eat it !



I tried last night - there were bits that I couldn't even swallow, let alone chew! Think I'll stick to the carrot sticks.


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 26, 2014)

I've grown to love Lindt 70% plain choc and have 2 squares That's a huge reduction as I almost lived on chocolate til recently Still have my moments wen only cadburys will do!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 26, 2014)

Got some skate wings in the fridge. Lightly fried nice !  Really don't do chocy


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 28, 2014)

Got some B Mathews ,Sweet chilli Turkey chunks. Taste good little on no carbs


----------

